

Ask HN: Tags vs Keywords vs Categories vs Wordtag - twidlit

We are building our visual blogging app and have two functionalities that have the same name - TAGS. I feel that tagging (highlighting areas) a photo should prevail instead of the more common, "relevant words" tag.<p>Is replacing the (wordtags) with the term "keywords" recommended? how about naming 'wordtags'? or should i rename the highlighting tool?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
mrphoebs
tags are some what different from categories. Tags indicate a flat structure
while an organization based on categories can be both flat and hierarchical.
Keywords are used to imply important, descriptive and distinguishing words
among other words in content. Since the content is visual Keywords loose their
meaning. Lastly, Either way its just a matter of semantics pick the one that
best expresses the purpose of the function to the common demographic of the
user you are addressing. Do a small listening lab experiment or a usability
test.

